# شوفوا شو رح يصير بسورية بالمستقبل القريب......................بلاش غيرة



## rana1981 (2 فبراير 2009)

*سنة 2055

اليابان تحتفل بإنجاز أضخم صفقة لشراء أجهزة كمبيوتر من سوريا بعد جدل حاد في البرلمان السوري دام ثلاثة أشهر


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سنة 2056

أزمة دبلوماسية تنشب بين سوريا وفرنسا بسبب سيجارة ألقاها سائح فرنسي في الشارع في أحد أشهر المنتجعات السياحية السورية وفرنسا تعرض تعويضات مالية


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


سنة 2057

سوريا تهدد بطرد الطلبة الكنديين الدارسين في الجامعات السورية بسبب قيام طالب كندي في مرحلة الدكتوراه بسرقة بحث علمي من أحد طلبة البكالوريوس السوريين


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


سنة 2058

سوريا تنتهي من بناء أضخم مركز تسوق (مول) في العالم وذلك في مدينة البوكمال ، حيث أنشئ على أرض بمساحة 1057 
دونم و باركينغ تتسع (36,000) سيارة من الحجم الكبير


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سنة 2059

سوريا تحرز المركز الثاني في بطولة كاس العالم لكرة القدم والتي أقيمت في الحسكة بعد خسارتها أمام المنتخب الأفغاني الذي يدربه السوري محمد قويض (أبشاكر) المدرب السابق لنادي إنتر ميلانو الإيطالي


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


سنة 2060

مسيرات عارمة تجوب مختلف المدن السورية احتجاجاً على منع استخدام السيارات العاملة على الصخر الزيتي داخل مرافق حلب مول


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سنة 2061

فيلم أميركي يفوز لأول مرة بجائزة مهرجان إدلب السينمائي الدولي بعد أن كانت حكراً على الأفلام السورية


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سنة 2062

سوريا تستخـدم حق الفيتـو في مجلس الأمن الدولي ضد قرار يسمح للصين بكسر احتكار سوريا لتجارة السيارات في آسيا


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سنة 2063

السورية ( فطيمة هزاع أم اللبن ) من ولاية الرقة تفوز بلقـب ملكة جمال الكون


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سنة 2064

العالم السوري ( خالد قاظان ) يفوز بجائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عن اختراعه ( أرجيلة ) تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

وفي النهاية:
طوابير من الشبان الكنديين والأمريكان أمام السفارات و القنصليات السورية لتقديم طلبات الهجرة ​*


----------



## tena_tntn (2 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي يارنون علي الموضوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2009)

*امال لو في مصر رح يصير ايش

حلوه قوووي يا رنون

تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2009)

*اشمعنا سورية يعنى ​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 فبراير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اشمعنا سورية يعنى ​*



*لانه انا سورية يا قمر 
نورررررررررررررررتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *امال لو في مصر رح يصير ايش
> 
> حلوه قوووي يا رنون
> 
> تسلم ايديكي​*



*شكرا مايكل على مشاركتك بس بصراحة بخصوص مصر لسه ما وصلني شو بده يصير فيها​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 فبراير 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> ميرسي يارنون علي الموضوع


*
شكرا على مرورك
 الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2009)

*ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى*
*يا رنونتى على الموضوع*​


----------



## dark_angel (8 فبراير 2009)

*انا اتمنى لسوريا كل خير بس مع الاسف مافيش ولا دولة عربية ممكن تبقى كده *
_*تسلم ايدك يا رانا على الموضوع الجميل ده*_​


----------



## rana1981 (8 فبراير 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى*
> *يا رنونتى على الموضوع*​



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
نورتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (8 فبراير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *انا اتمنى لسوريا كل خير بس مع الاسف مافيش ولا دولة عربية ممكن تبقى كده *
> _*تسلم ايدك يا رانا على الموضوع الجميل ده*_​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يبارمكك*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااا يا رنا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى ياقمر للموضوع 

​


----------



## rana1981 (4 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااااا يا رنا
> 
> ربنا يباركك



*شكرا يا كليمو على مرورك
نوررررررررررررت​*


----------



## rana1981 (4 أبريل 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى ياقمر للموضوع
> 
> ​



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*تمام اهل سوريا *
*ناس اكتير حلوة*
**​


----------



## rana1981 (5 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *تمام اهل سوريا *
> *ناس اكتير حلوة*
> **​



*نورررررررررر الموضوع يا جوجو 
شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## IslamLover (7 أبريل 2009)

الله يحفظ سورية و أهلها من كل شر

شكرا rana1981 عالموضوع الجميل 

: )


----------



## rana1981 (12 أغسطس 2009)

islamlover قال:


> الله يحفظ سورية و أهلها من كل شر
> 
> شكرا rana1981 عالموضوع الجميل
> 
> : )



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## rana1981 (12 أغسطس 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 أغسطس 2009)

*اكبر تحية لك و لحبك لوطنك
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## rana1981 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شوفوا شو رح يصير بسورية بالمستقff0بل القريب......................بلاش غيرة*



m1ged قال:


> *اكبر تحية لك و لحبك لوطنك
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2009)

جميله يا رنا 
ميرررررررسى ليكى ​


----------



## rana1981 (13 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جميله يا رنا
> ميرررررررسى ليكى ​



*شكرا كوكو على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## The Honest (13 أغسطس 2009)

اموت واعرف ...اشمعنا سوريا ..

لأ يعنى قال اسمالله على مصر


----------



## امير السلام (13 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههه
مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عقبال مصر يا رب 

شكرا يا رنا*​


----------



## rana1981 (15 أغسطس 2009)

the honest قال:


> اموت واعرف ...اشمعنا سوريا ..
> 
> لأ يعنى قال اسمالله على مصر



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (15 أغسطس 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عقبال مصر يا رب
> 
> شكرا يا رنا*​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك*​


----------



## rana1981 (15 أغسطس 2009)

امير السلام قال:


> هههههههههه
> مشكور على الموضوع



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## zama (17 أغسطس 2009)

الموضوع جميل أوى أوى ..

ياريت ده يحصل فعلاً ..

أتمنى كده لأنى حاسس أننا كعرب على الهامش .. !!

أشكرك ..


----------



## rana1981 (17 أغسطس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> الموضوع جميل أوى أوى ..
> 
> ياريت ده يحصل فعلاً ..
> 
> ...



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------

